

Show HN: My Weeknight Project--TimeTapper SMS timer/log - techbio
http://www.timetapper.com/

======
techbio
This site is a working dummy alpha, user base of 'just me'.

I am going to port it to python and appengine this weekend. Any suggestions
there? I have seen a lot of pure SMS apps around lately.

Thanks HN!

~~~
metamemetics
Include more details about how your data is stored and accessed. Is the
timeline viewed through your website, if so is the data exportable? Or is your
entire timeline sent back via SMS as well.

You don't have to describe it in words, maybe a single picture of viewing the
timeline in text message\browser would be good enough. To serve as an
illustration. And help increase the conversion rate of people giving you
information. [ Maybe add a simple privacy policy that reassures users you
aren't collecting cell numbers to signup for monthly subscription services as
well ]

The linked article about psychology apps was extremely interesting, you should
submit it to HN if it hasn't been.

~~~
techbio
Thank, you, great points. A 3-5 image illustration should be able to describe
the process.

Privacy, security of information, and portability of data is an admired
business touchstone. All data will be linked to the originating address, and
available on an account page as CSV, YAML, and GIF charts for download. Users
can do a true delete of the text file created for their unique text address as
well.

I'll write some policy/terms before I begin to open it for beta users.

That article (and the audio) is just a gusher of possibilities. I'll submit it
now.

